# RIP Blow



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*R.I.P: BOWWOW'S THE GRATE WHITE "BLOW"*

*Bowwow's The Grate White Blow* has passed on. He was the face of Blow Genes and he made impact he made in the American Bully is nothing less than phenomenal. RIP

Posted by Cruz of Bowwow


> MAN ONE OF THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME HAS LEFT ME "US" 3/28/2001 - 3/19/2011 MY BOY HAS BEEN FIGHTING THE BATTLE "CANCER" FOR QUITE SOMETIME NOW. WE FAMILY AND VET HAS TRYED TO FIGHT WITH HIM.
> MAN ITS CRAZY I DIDNT EXPECT IT TO HIT THE FAM AND ME LIKE THIS BUT IT DID. THERES SO MUCH TO TELL U ABOUT MY BOY, I DONT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START, SOME OF U KNEW HIM AS A PUP AND SOME OF U JUST MET HIM OR SEEN HIM ON HIS WEB PAGE "BLOWGENES.COM" OR ON T-SHIRTS .
> BUT BLOWS BEEN AROUND FROM THE START OF THE "AMERICAN BULLY" GAME, HIS GENES IS WHAT BROUGHT BOTH WOLRDS TOGETHER "RAZORSEDGE/BOWWOW" AS ONE, ALSO GAVE A NEW LOOK OF ITS OWN IN THE BULLY WORLD.
> FOR NOW ILL LEAVE IT SHORT MY MEMORY OF HIM HURTS RT NOW. CRUZ RAZORSEDGE/BOWWOWCAMP


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

RIP Blow


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I had no idea, RIP Blow run free at the bridge and say hi to my fire bird and my Pooh bear.


----------



## blowsbabyboy (May 14, 2011)

i have one of blows babys smokey hes a beast


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP. Hugs to his family


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

R.I.P sweet boy. Prayers to his family.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Always tough when a crew member leaves.Best to love them when we ca.
RIP
Henry

"The hole dogs leave in our hearts is not to make us sad, but rather to take a piece of our heart to keep next to their own, to remain close to us, to remember us, and to love us still. So wherever they go, our hearts beat as one."


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

RIP Blow, can't imagine how they are feeling


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

R.I.P The Great White Blow.. a real icon in the bully world.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

RIP Blow, run free in the fields at the rainbow bridge. You will be missed.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe...RIP - he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Run and play free at Heaven's Rainbow Bridge! My condolences to those who knew and loved him...


----------

